# Beautiful Backwoods Century in Cartersville, GA: 15 Sept



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay. Who's going besides muhself? 

This will be #12 for me this year.


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe that would be the Beautiful BACKROADS Century and we are bringing a group up to ride it for about the 6th time. Great ride. Lives up to its name.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

My friend and I will be riding it. First time for both of us.....


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

cyclingsivells said:


> I believe that would be the Beautiful BACKROADS Century and we are bringing a group up to ride it for about the 6th time. Great ride. Lives up to its name.


I stand corrected.

Backwoods describes the area nicely as well, however.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Got muh VIP parking pass today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Whats the deal with VIP parking ? 

Is parking a pain??


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Honestly, I dunno. 

I don't remember even buying a VIP pass, but apparently I did, because I gotz the email wif it yesterday. 

Hey. If it gets me a few feet closer to the fun, then I'm all for it. I'm lazy.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

tuck said:


> Honestly, I dunno.
> 
> I don't remember even buying a VIP pass, but apparently I did, because I gotz the email wif it yesterday.
> 
> Hey. If it gets me a few feet closer to the fun, then I'm all for it. I'm lazy.


Lazy? Yet youre pedaling a bike 100 miles!? Lolz


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> Lazy? Yet youre pedaling a bike 100 miles!? Lolz



:ciappa:


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

EXCELLENT ride this last Saturday. Will definately be putting the Backroads Century on my list of centuries to do for sure next season. :thumbsup:

And word to the wise about the VIP parking: Yes. Do it. It's worth the extra beans to park up next to the activities and such. The poor bastards who didn't VIP were parked in the next county it seemed. :ciappa:

Weather was PERFECT. Great course, although it was a bit crammed with turns at some point.

Great quality T-Shirt as well. Not cheap POS like some of the centuries I've done this year.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

tuck said:


> EXCELLENT ride this last Saturday. Will definately be putting the Backroads Century on my list of centuries to do for sure next season. :thumbsup:
> 
> And word to the wise about the VIP parking: Yes. Do it. It's worth the extra beans to park up next to the activities and such. The poor bastards who didn't VIP were parked in the next county it seemed. :ciappa:
> 
> ...


Hey I was one of the poor bastids in the next county....But I added those miles to what I rode that day:thumbsup:


----------

